# Help identify



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

I baught a new tank and it came with about 15 cichlids. I need some help from the pros to identify them all. Thanx









































































Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

#2 is definitely a Nimbochromis Venustus. Normally, the males have a blue face which makes me think she's female.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks thats 1 down ur deff right


----------



## guti9512 (Feb 21, 2011)

Metriaclima greshakei for #1,6 
Labeotropheus trewavasae #3


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thx fr help rite on the money 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

